# Laptop 200 MHz / 64 MB RAM - Soll nur Bilder abspielen



## wirsdy (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir gerade aus einem alten Laptop einen Digitalen Bilderrahmen basteln und sitze jetzt schon unendlich lange ein passendes System dafür zu finden.
Auf dem Laptop lief zuvor WIN 98 und nun möchte ich aber eine LINUX Distribution instlalieren.

Ich besitze leider nur Grundwissen im Umgang mit Linux Systemen.

Mein eigentliches Problem ist, dass ich keine anständige Distribution für den Laptop finde.
Ausprobiert habe ich nun folgende:

Damn Small Linux, Puppy, SAM

für SAM reicht der CPU nicht aus und der Rest der Systeme bleibt stehen.

Eigentlich will ich einfach nur Bilder anzeigen lassen und vielleicht über eine PCMCIA Karte ins WLAN um übers Netzwerk Bilder auf das System zu laden.

Eingebaut habe ich schon eine CF Karte mit 2 GB mit Adapter (die bisher auch noch nicht so erkannt wird wie es den anschein machen sollte)

Wäre echt lieb wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Enumerator (20. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Versuch's mal mit Debian GNU/Linux (zur Not eine ältere Distribution) und wähle bei der Installation Xfce (unter "Alternative Oberfläche").
Prinzipiell ist Debian sehr einfach zu installieren und unterstützt so ziemlich jede gängige Hardware, und Xfce ist sehr sparsam im Umgang mit den Ressourcen. Solltest Du Debian installieren können, aber selbst mit Xfce das Gefühl haben die Performance reicht nicht aus, dann kann es mitunter helfen Debian ohne Grafische Oberfläche und jegliche Zusatz-Pakete zu installieren und anschließend mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	



```
apt-get -y install xfce4
```
 selbst nachzuhelfen (auf diese Weise wird z.B. der GNOME Display Manager nicht benötigt, der üblicherweise für die Grafische Anmeldung verwendet wird und IMHO einfach nur Overhead darstellt).
Wenn Du aber wirklich exotische Hardware hast, kannst Du ja mal einen Blick auf NetBSD werfen - mir ist noch kein System untergekommen, dass sich nicht damit zum laufen bringen ließ, außerdem kann man auch hier Xfce verwenden.

Gruß
Enum


----------

